# Ghost Shrimp with White Eyes?



## chazneeka

One of my ghost shrimp has white eyes. The rest of the shrimp is perfectly clear, he's active, and eating just fine. I just got him yesterday and they've been that way since I got him. I know normally if they're getting ready to die the white usually starts at the tail and works its way forward. Do you think he's getting ready to die or is there something unique going on?

Thanks!


----------



## holly12

Maybe he's going to molt?? Any dead shrimp I've ever seen (or dying) turns a pinkish "cooked shrimp" colour.


----------



## chazneeka

He/she's still going strong and still with white eyes. Body is still as clear as can be.


----------



## chipmunk1210

I think it might just be that particular shrimp. Kind of like, I have a ghost shrimp that is a translucent brown instead of completely clear like a normal one. I would say that unless it seems to be bothering the little guy or there are other problems, then I wouldn't be concerned about it.


----------

